# coyote season is upon us



## Axchild (Jan 28, 2010)

Any success stories out there? Was skunked myself.....hoping to live vicariously through others.....


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Safe from me for about 3 or 4 more months. less they jump in the boat, then its on.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Safe from me until fur primed! 

Jon


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Unless you are training dogs, aside from problem animals, why would you want to kill a worthless summer yote? Let prime up, then nail them!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolverick said:


> Unless you are training dogs, aside from problem animals, why would you want to kill a worthless summer yote? Let prime up, then nail them!


I agree. The case can be made that shooting coyotes _anytime_ is fun, but killing them strictly for enjoyment is not a wise use of the resource. Sure it's legal, but it's still poor conservation. I support our DNR on almost all issues, but not this one. Coyote season in MI should be set the same as foxes, and for the very same reason. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> I agree. The case can be made that shooting coyotes _anytime_ is fun, but killing them strictly for enjoyment is not a wise use of the resource. Sure it's legal, but it's still poor conservation. I support our DNR on almost all issues, but not this one. Coyote season in MI should be set the same as foxes, and for the very same reason. Just my opinion of course.


Sometimes I just don't understand some guys on this forum. Since I don't like walleye as much in the summer as I do in the winter because the meat is firmer, I guess all summer time walleye fishing is wrong and a poor use of the resource..... Wrong, I've been on the Tib near midland 3 times in the past week and we've caught over 50 fish with about 30 being legal. 
To the OP, have fun out there and don't let some of the "Debbie Downers" change your mind about summer time yote hunting. I have done it many times and its great fun with kids. Don't have to worry about them getting cold.

Good Luck and shoot straight.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Crome Crazy writes

"Sometimes I just don't understand some guys on this forum. Since I don't like walleye as much in the summer as I do in the winter because the meat is firmer, I guess all summer time walleye fishing is wrong and a poor use of the resource..... Wrong, I've been on the Tib near midland 3 times in the past week and we've caught over 50 fish with about 30 being legal. 
To the OP, have fun out there and don't let some of the "Debbie Downers" change your mind about summer time yote hunting. I have done it many times and its great fun with kids. Don't have to worry about them getting cold.

Good Luck and shoot straight."


So because it's legal you should do it! And because someone voices a very good opinion your down on them. I agree with the person taking the conservative approach. *Every outdoorsmen should!* I believe all animal should be harvested, and used for what they can provide us. If you shoot them to let them lay, Just to say you got one, I have no use for you. 
Coyote a nuisance yes, but a naterial resource we should harvest and utilize. I do not agree with this season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jon


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Jon


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I like fawns so I will shoot every coyote I see because they are always about to do damage and there is no shortage of coyotes nor will there ever be.

Ganzer


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder how many people said that about the Wild Buffalo!

Jon


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I think coyotes are a little more elusive than a 1500lb bison.

Ganzer


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Read this and respond how you would react please!

You see a Coyote running acrossed the field! What do you do when you see him? What is your reaction? This time of year?


Jon


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> Read this and respond how you would react please!
> 
> You see a Coyote running acrossed the field! What do you do when you see him? What is your reaction? This time of year?
> 
> ...


BLAST THEM!!!
I have a few rugs and mounts but mostly kill them and let them lie.I would like to see an open season all year on them.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> Read this and respond how you would react please!
> 
> You see a Coyote running acrossed the field! What do you do when you see him? What is your reaction? This time of year?
> 
> ...


 
Try to determine how much I should lead him by.

Ganzer


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Now you done gone an hurt my feeling,LOL.The OP wants to kill coyotes this time of year, have at it, by all means have a good time.I was just sayen I aint up to it yet,let things cool down a bit, let them get some fur on them. When I can sit on a stand without getten bit 10 ways from sunday then Ill start after the flea bags.

If your going to call me names, at least use a cuss word or two.thanks for playing along.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe the season should be year round. Wasting a 50 cent to 10 dollar fur is nothing, it won't even pay for gas. You'll have to be very good and lucky to even dent the population.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> I like fawns so I will shoot every coyote I see because they are always about to do damage and there is no shortage of coyotes nor will there ever be.
> 
> Ganzer


 Forget the priming up. Half of them never develop a worthwhile coat. Take one at every opportunity. Do the rest of the critters a favor. I'd love to see the coyote go the way of the buffalo. LOL Roger


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I`m not going to grieve over a dead coyote no matter when he dies. I just think it`s a waste. The way some of you guys are talking why have a season on any predator? Bobcats kill fawns too you know. Do you want a year round open season on them? 

This time of the year you are going to kill mostly very young animals. Those are not the ones killing the fawns. They are dumb and easy pickings. 

It`s only my opinion, but I think every animal deserves a break while nursing and rearing it`s young.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Do coyotes move into and out of areas? Based on what?

I haven't heard a coyote howl all year, near or far, when in years past they would be at times no more then 200 feet away yipping and howling while we would be having a campfire.

This is about 3 miles east of Petoskey.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Saw this coming a mile away. Blast away! Shoot a coyote save a fox.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mother Nature controls the coyote population, especially in Michigan. When she does it's effect take a much longer time than when humans do it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Jimbos said:


> Do coyotes move into and out of areas? Based on what?
> 
> I haven't heard a coyote howl all year, near or far, when in years past they would be at times no more then 200 feet away yipping and howling while we would be having a campfire.
> 
> This is about 3 miles east of Petoskey.


Food, cover, water. Just like any other animal. A coyote is more of a vegetarian than most believe, primarily in the summer.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Food, cover, water. Just like any other animal. A coyote is more of a vegetarian than most believe, primarily in the summer.


Thank you, my wife and I have been surprised at the change and have been talking about it for a while now.

They were real obnoxious for quite a few years, going as far as attacking a runt dog up the hill from me.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

furandhides said:


> Forget the priming up. Half of them never develop a worthwhile coat. Take one at every opportunity. Do the rest of the critters a favor. I'd love to see the coyote go the way of the buffalo. LOL Roger


Why would anyone want to hunt an animal to extinction or near extinction. Aren't we suppose to be sportsmen, hunters, conservationist, and outdoorsmen not exterminators?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Jimbos said:


> Thank you, my wife and I have been surprised at the change and have been talking about it for a while now.
> 
> 
> They were real obnoxious for quite a few years, going as far as attacking a runt dog up the hill from me.


They'll return so don't get caught off guard if you have pets.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Jimbos, Coyote numbers are down in the tip of the mitt, right now. Haven`t you noticed more rabbits lately? I`ve seen more this year than in the past ten. And I don`t hear the yotes either. Not much in the way of tracks on the place. They used to wake me up at all hours of the night. Have not heard any for months. See lots of foxes though. Have a den near to the house and the vixon does wake me up from time to time with that blood curdling scream they have.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

chizzel said:


> Why would anyone want to hunt an animal to extinction or near extinction. Aren't we suppose to be sportsmen, hunters, conservationist, and outdoorsmen not exterminators?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think Furandhides is well aware of this but there are probably others that are not. Eradicating coyotes is all but impossible. They've tried it for years out west, areal shooting, poisons, hunting and trapping year round. The coyote is resilient and is quite capable at saving his hide.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Coyotes and cockroaches will never go away..........and 80% of mother in laws.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Wolverick said:


> Jimbos, Coyote numbers are down in the tip of the mitt, right now. Haven`t you noticed more rabbits lately? I`ve seen more this year than in the past ten. And I don`t hear the yotes either. Not much in the way of tracks on the place. They used to wake me up at all hours of the night. Have not heard any for months. See lots of foxes though. Have a den near to the house and the vixon does wake me up from time to time with that blood curdling scream they have.


Come to think of it, yes, I sure have noticed a lot more rabbits. They've been shooting across roads like crazy around me.....I just didn't put two and two together for the whole area, figuring they just shifted out of my area.

I'm over by Bill's Farm Market, and with the population increase in the vicinity, I thought they finally faded away. 

I did see one eating at my deer gut pile last November.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Coyotes and cockroaches will never go away..........and 80% of mother in laws.


Actually, statistically, 64.7% of mother-in-laws go away eventually. It just costs more than half of what you ever worked for to make it happen.

Its a bargain too.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Numbers out by pickerel lake seem to be down from last year too. We would hear them nightly last summer. Dead doe sat on shoulder for days last week and wasn't touched. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

It`s a region wide thing that started two years ago. I think it`s a natural cycle kind of thing for the coyotes. The rabbits have been down for fifteen years. Right after I moved to the area (figures). Gave up even keeping beagles because all of my favorite swamps had nothing but canine tracks, no rabbits. Now rabbits are coming back and I find myself wondering if I should get a brace of hounds. 

I drive by Bills at least five days a week cause I have a student at NCMC. Many more bunnies than there have been for a long time. I hope with the weather pattern changing back to more of what it was like in the eighties it will continue. Seems to be helping the grouse too.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Numbers out by pickerel lake seem to be down from last year too. We would hear them nightly last summer. Dead doe sat on shoulder for days last week and wasn't touched.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And there's some thick land in that vicinity, especially near the lakes.

Interesting, I do seem to have more deer tracks on my property for this time of year. 

Usually it's their pretty scarce until Bill takes down the corn. I did see pair of bucks running together a couple of mornings in a row now


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

They still seem to be pretty thick in Livingston Co. Last year I saw coyotes on 11 different sits in the treestand, the year before 9. I hear them around the house a lot too at night. With that said it doesn't seem to be affecting the deer or rabbit population on the property we hunt. The last 2 years have been great hunting.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

